# Trigger Finger and early signs of arthritis



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody ever develop "trigger finger"? 

My middle finger started locking up 2 weeks ago in the best position. Thought I was getting it under control with NSAIDs but it's flaring back up. Time for a doctor's visit.

Rheumatoid arthritis runs in my family so it could be related and an early signs but I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's not. Sadly my hands are often achy and the last year or so holding a fly rod causes a sort of numbness, tough that doesn't necessarily seem related.

Any of you hunters and fisherman experience anything similar? Learn any tricks that prevented medical intervention?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It took me a number of years to actually get it diagnosed correctly but gout will do the same thing only with pain and slight swelling in the finger joints. 

It's a long story but after a lot of doctor visits I finally found one that listened to me and got a positive test for high uric acid levels in my blood. But since then I have had it pretty much controlled. They say that it usually hits in the big toe at first but I had in in my ankles, knees, and fingers. Never in my big toe.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My gout started in my mid thirties in my toe. It has gradually moved up to the ankles, knees, and hips. 
Haven't had a problem in my hands. I also can keep it pretty much under control. 
Diet makes a difference for sure. I know people will question.......Cherry juice make a difference. 
It's not an instant relief by any means, but a steady, daily shot pretty much everyday really helped me. 
I do 4 oz. Every day in my morning juice. Since I started that over 15 ears ago my flare ups are much less often. And when it does flare up I have a really good anti inflammatory that knocks it down quickly. I don't like to take the maintenance drug everyday. It has some bad long term side effects. 
Would rather do it with diet as much as possible :smile:

Some of the worst things for gout are: 
Red meat 
Mushrooms
Asparagus 
Beer

Guess what one of my favorite meals is ?
Yep........ Tenderloin steak with mushrooms and asparagus with a good beer. Go figure. 
So, don't get to have that very often. 
Everything in moderation is my motto.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried about everything that there is to quell my flair ups before I started taking a maintenance prescription drug to try and knock the flair ups down but none of them worked...at least for me. My first flair up was in my ankle and just the pressure of a bed sheet felt like a elephant was sitting on it. When I went to the Dr. he said that it was tendonitis. 

My triggers are rare steaks, bacon, and a few other things. As you say, everything that you like. 

Back to backcountry, get to your doctor and find out just what you have and then work with what it is.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Had trigger finger on both hands with multiple fingers. Simple fix in the Dr.s office. Must admit, it's a pretty strange feeling when your finger just won't straighten out on command.
Trigger finger is NOT A BIG deal and has little or nothing to do with arthritis or gout. It can easily be diagnosis by an orthopedic specialist or most family Drs. 
It is very similar to carpel tunnel(I 've had both wrists done) but without all the pain. The first time I had a trigger finger the Dr. gave me a shot right in the palm, I think of some steroid, and it actually fixed it but subsequent trigger fingers needed surgery to resolve. But when I say surgery, it is very minor. About a 1/4 slice that only goes slightly below the skin. 
Don't be afraid of trigger finger and don't bother to get it fixed until you are tried of it. One more thing, if your Dr has trouble diagnosing it, find another Dr.( an orthopedic Dr. that specializes in hand surgery) real quick. No need for expensive test or crap like that.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, the trigger finger has no pain just comically frustrating to not be able to straighten it. Pretty minor so far. 

Hopefully the joint pain in my right hand is unrelated. It's just achy in my knuckles and minor swelling. That all started with my parents and sister in their thirties so I figure I got an extra decade in comparison.

Just need to get to the doctor and talk with him. I'm actually most concerned about the numbness when fishing as it's downright uncomfortable. Hopefully it's something minor that doesn't have long term impacts on fly fishing. Hopefully it's not nerve related as I really hate EMGs.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The numbness is likely carpal tunnel or maybe Tennis elbow. If the numbness is in the thumb, pointer and sometimes the middle finger, probably Carpal. If you little finger goes numb it most likely is a nerve problem probably in the elbow region. You can get relief from carpal by wearing a brace, mostly at night. You can buy the braces at any drug store, just buy a good one that has a ridged back. Carpal tunnel syn. can be very painful. If you can not get relief with the brace you will eventually need surgery. The surgery is quite minor and when it's over you will be cured and happy.
The test for nerve pathway damage is really cool. They send electric charge through the nerves and see if they arrive at the other end. Pretty strange feeling but it doesn't hurt. I don't think you'll need a EMG.
Now pain in the joint is another problem...probably your uncle Arthr.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Isn't that an EMG or is there another one?

They tested me for MS years ago. The EMG is similar to what you describe. Wasn't that painful but the neurologist didn't have much bedside manner. Without warning he jabbed what looked like an empty bic pen into my arm. Measured electric response in some function. It was the suddenness that got me. But I've had bad experiences with neurologist in general so maybe my memory is biased now. 

The sensation in my hand is weird. Numbness is the best I can manage but really doesn't capture experience. It's not painful per say but really uncomfortable. Having read up on CTS I definitely do the shaking it out they describe. But when it hits I can barely hold my rod and fish for more than 5-10 minutes without the sensation being too distracting. Sometimes the shaking out helps. Sometimes I need a break or cast left handed instead. I'll try the braces as my wife has the transient type of CTS that shows up during pregnancy.

Lots to talk about with the doctor. Thanks for chatting.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The test I am referring to is kind of like an EMG but they only tape the electrodes to the skin...no needles. I think it is called a nerve conduction study. What you describe doesn't sound like CTS as I experienced it. Time to see the Doc. Good luck


----------

